# Big Cohutta bear thursday evening



## Chris champion (Oct 9, 2020)

Got him at 5 pm down low, quartered up and pack out by around 11 and checked it in at Cisco this morning. After weighing everything it was estimated at around 425 pounds, biggest one I’ve taken off cohutta.


----------



## Chris champion (Oct 9, 2020)

One more pic just before we started the work.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 9, 2020)

Congratulations that is a hoss!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 9, 2020)

That un' is grown. Congrats on a dandy.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 9, 2020)

hoss! Congrats! Lots of work in those big bears!


----------



## n2BlackBearz (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice beast for sure. What a trophy. Congrats!!! Does the future holds a mount of some type or rug?


----------



## Chris champion (Oct 9, 2020)

Oh yeah, already have a few full body mounts and a half mount and shoulder mount so I’m going to do a big rug, should look good. Already at the taxidermist.


----------



## Chris champion (Oct 9, 2020)

Hunted him hard thru the first few weeks of bow season but the wind was always off and didn’t want to bust him out so I set up about 100 yards off where I saw him Monday and he made a mistake and moved to early for once.


----------



## deadend (Oct 9, 2020)

Sweeet!


----------



## fatback (Oct 9, 2020)

Congrats on a fine beast. That is awesome.


----------



## antharper (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice bear , congrats !


----------



## n2BlackBearz (Oct 10, 2020)

Chris champion said:


> Oh yeah, already have a few full body mounts and a half mount and shoulder mount so I’m going to do a big rug, should look good. Already at the taxidermist.


Going to make a beautiful rug. I have the very same variety of memories in my place. My first (450 lb from PA when 19) covers a wall in my office and started my obsession, but love those full mounts. Great stuff.  Your success gives all the dreamers hope. Hunt hard, be persistent and keep that (camera) cell at the ready. NICE!   Chris M


----------



## splatek (Oct 10, 2020)

Very nice. Congrats. 
Going to make a find, big rug!
Well done. way to keep after it!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2020)

That is a fine bear, congrats!


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 10, 2020)

Congrats on a nice bear


----------



## jbogg (Oct 10, 2020)

Awesome Bear. Congrats!


----------



## Mattval (Oct 10, 2020)

Nice!  Great job!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 10, 2020)

Dude nice bear!


----------



## seeker (Oct 10, 2020)

Nice job, and congratulations.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 10, 2020)

Good grief! Thats a 6 excedrin and 4 goodies Cohutta bear. What a beauty


----------



## Professor (Oct 10, 2020)

Saw 425 on the board and wondered if a forum member took it. A beast. Congratulations.


----------



## bany (Oct 10, 2020)

What a great bear! Thats great your persistence paid off, congratulations sir!


----------



## striper commander (Oct 10, 2020)

I saw 425 on the board this morning also. Congrats on a beast.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 10, 2020)

That is a dang dandy of a bear man! Great work getting it done!


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 11, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## Ghost G (Oct 16, 2020)

Man he's a beautiful beast!  Congrats!


----------



## EyesUp83 (Oct 18, 2020)

The stuff a hunters dreams are made of right there!!  I haven't got my first bear yet and I'm praying for a bear like that!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 18, 2020)

Chris champion said:


> View attachment 1043015
> Got him at 5 pm down low, quartered up and pack out by around 11 and checked it in at Cisco this morning. After weighing everything it was estimated at around 425 pounds, biggest one I’ve taken off cohutta.


Congratulations man.  He’s a monster.


----------

